
Rohrabacher confirms he offered Trump pardon to Assange - miles
https://news.yahoo.com/rohrabacher-confirms-he-offered-trump-pardon-to-assange-for-proof-russia-didnt-hack-dnc-email-131438007.html
======
Shamu
Title is misleading.

In the article, Rohrabacher says “I spoke to Julian Assange and told him if he
would provide evidence about who gave WikiLeaks the emails I would petition
the president to give him a pardon.”

Petition is quite different than offering.

~~~
mc32
Didn’t Assange already make claims that that data trove did not come from
Russia?

~~~
lurquer
Repeatedly.

~~~
0xy
You are correct, but just to clarify he specifically stated it did not come
from the Russian government, not that the source was not from Russia (I'm not
implying that, just clarifying).

------
737min
is it legal to offer presidential pardons on condition of the person doing
something unrelated to the offence?

~~~
abhorrence
There’s very few constitutional limits on the power to pardon. I suspect
abusive use of the power would fall under the scope of impeachment, but we’d
be unlikely to ever see that play out.

Pardons are also interesting because they have to be affirmatively accepted,
and they have to be for an actual crime that was committed — so there is
endless debate about whether accepting a pardon is an admission of guilt.

~~~
jki275
Your last paragraph has absolutely no basis in US law at least.

